# P.S. Duchess of Hamilton



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

I found this photo in an old magazine and it just cried out to be painted, I'll show you a pic of the finished then I'll show you how I got there, hope this doesn't bore everybody-----Alan


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

And here is the next stages, I hope this is of any use to you-----many thanks----------Alan


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice art work and a real old caley paddler ( buff funnel...lovely! )


----------



## Archie Nicol (Jan 24, 2006)

*p.s, duchess of hamilton*

I tried to paint that photo too.
Not as good as yours.


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Roadrunner

Thanks Archie your painting looks fine, it certainly is an impressive livery the old Caley 

Many thanks --------Alan


----------

